# Rectal Muscle Problems



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

Colorectal surgeon diagnosed me with nonrelaxing rectal muscles which make defecation next to impossible. He said when I push to have a bowel movement my muscles lock-up. Further, I saw a pain doctor who thinks that my prostrate problem is causing nearby muscles to spasm.I've tried nitroglycerin paste, magnesium supplements, heating pad, hot baths, antibiotics for prostrate, etc.Surgeon seems to think rectal biofeedback and daily milk of magnesia will correct this and to just let stool build in body because it will eventually be pushed out.I've been in agony for two months with constant straining and prostrate problems. Request any suggestions.Thank you,Karl


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2000)

I get this muscle problem off and on and have taken milk of magnesia every day for 3 years. It works some but varies from day to day. I usually have to give my abdomen a hard push with my fist when it tenses up like this.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2000)

My mother had a problem with her rectal muscles and being able to go to the bathroom...for years she thought that it was because the doctor stitched her up to tight after she had her last child. It wasn't until she got a fischer, and her sergeon told her that her problem could be fixed by him making an incision into her rectal muscle to relax it that she found relief. Her surgery was almost a year ago, and since then she has been able to have a BM without an enema. She swears by grape juice to help her keep going--and a yogurt a day will help you, too.If your sergeon doesn't agree with this--keep looking into it. Maybe you should get another opinion. Hope that this will help...my mom was miserable with this for years!


----------

